# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  "HELMETS"......Survival Helmets.....What works....?

## Sourdough

Sorry.....I don't have a answer. I have seven helmets. Some for logging, Snow machining, construction hard hats, motorcycle, bicycles, roller blading, etc.. So is there a perfect bug'out helmet.......OK, not perfect, but more gooder choice. I am thinking maybe rock climbing or white water helmet might be best. So have you got a brain'bucket in your Bug'out Bag......? You never thought about it right......what about the children? Kevlar, Plastic, Steel, military battle'helmet....????

So what is the single best "Survival Helmet"........????? :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

I have a ski helmet that I started wearing 4 years ago (just caps before that) that saved me from some serious damage a few times.
Only three years ago I took a spill on a double diamond icy slope, hit my head and my whole body hard against ice--broke a shoulder, not even a bruise on the head.
Never thought of taking the helmet with me in the BOB because A. it's very bulky and B. can't really imagine a scenario where it would be indispensable.
At least _I_ haven't thought of it.

----------


## Sourdough

I would think guys who plan to jump in their BOV with their BOB, and haul arse 97 MPH out of Dodge City, might want to wear a helmet while driving. As too it's being bulky, why not pack clothing inside, or breakable things inside.

----------


## BENESSE

> I would think guys who plan to jump in their BOV with their BOB, and haul arse 97 MPH out of Dodge City, might want to wear a helmet while driving. As too it's being bulky, *why not pack clothing inside, or breakable things inside*.


I guess it doesn't hurt to have it in a BOV. (me, I'm walkin')
When I travel, I do pack breakables in the helmet but it's still takes a lot of room and in a bug out scenario I can't imagine how it would be a must have, over say a tent or a sleeping bag (which I don't have, btw)

----------


## Sourdough

> I guess it doesn't hurt to have it in a BOV. (me, I'm walkin')



Question: Could all of the human thingies in NYC fit on the ground with-in the city at the same time.....? Or do they need to be stacked on different floors. I know that Tokyo can not even come close too everyone being out of the building and on the ground at the same time. Just quivering, undulating, swarm of humanity, not grasp'able when I go weeks in the winter without seeing a human.

----------


## BENESSE

> Question: Could all of the human thingies in NYC fit on the ground with-in the city at the same time.....? Or do they need to be stacked on different floors. I know that Tokyo can not even come close too everyone being out of the building and on the ground at the same time. Just quivering, undulating, swarm of humanity, not grasp'able when I go weeks in the winter without seeing a human.


I'm afraid we all gotta be stacked to fit.
It bothers me, I miss a house and a yard (used to have it before we moved here 20yrs. ago) and I am not a fan of close quarters with strangers anyway.
That's why when we go to Utah to ski we go there to also recharge our batteries so we can go without going postal.

----------


## crashdive123

SD - I keep a couple of hard hats in the vehicles.  and one in each CERT backpack.  More for search & rescue or clearing debris/tree type situations.

----------


## Mertell

I have pondered that same question.  And this is what I found as the best:

( I did not say I can afford it)

The caving (spelunking) helmet is small and fits tight.  Some have lights.
All cost money.

I had to settle for a $5 hard hat.

-Mert

----------


## Sourdough

> The caving (spelunking) helmet is small and fits tight.



Thanks.....I'll look them up.......

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I keep one in the Jeep and on the ATV otherwise I never gave it a thought. I always wear one riding the ATV or trail bike otherwise no. I wore or carried a hard hat for 32yrs and wore it only when I thought I might need it or when the boss was around, wore one way back when I worked in the mines otherwise I just don't like them and wouldn't wear one iffin' I wasn't so crazy on the bike or ATV. Face shield does keep the bugs down and the rain doesn't sting my face.

----------


## hunter63

Never gave a helmet a thought.
I guess I have to ask "why"?

I do have my hard hat, wear it when "logging".
Probably should when riding the 4-wheelers, but don't.
Do wear one on a motorcycle.
Did wear one while racing.

----------


## Pal334

I started wearing one like this for "high work" (to  me that is anything above the second rung of a ladder).  Just enough protection to keep the "brain housing group" intact in the event of a fall or banging on stuff.  I had not thought about carrying one in the BOB or BOV, but will do so now.

----------


## BENESSE

Sourdough, paint me a story so I can see where a survival helmet might come in handy.

----------


## Pal334

Benesse,, If I may butt in with my unsolicited view. Since reading this post I "chewed over" some things and I can see an advantage. In my past life I had to move in and out of unfamiliar areas, and have had my head saved by wearing a helmet (in these cases military helmets) when I whacked it on an unexpected obstacle (beams, door ways  etc) and in at least in one case when I went a** over tea kettles down a darkened step. Around the house, I fell once and the helmet (the one similar to the picture above)took the brunt of the impact on a counter in the kitchen. My opinion  after thinking through Sourdoughs post that it could be handy moving through unfamiliar ares

----------


## BENESSE

> Benesse,, If I may butt in with my unsolicited view. Since reading this post I "chewed over" some things and I can see an advantage. In my past life I had to move in and out of unfamiliar areas, and have had my head saved by wearing a helmet (in these cases military helmets) when I whacked it on an unexpected obstacle (beams, door ways  etc) and in at least in one case when I went a** over tea kettles down a darkened step. Around the house, I fell once and the helmet (the one similar to the picture above)took the brunt of the impact on a counter in the kitchen. My opinion  after thinking through Sourdoughs post that it could be handy moving through unfamiliar ares


No question that it could be handy.
I was just wondering (in light of keeping everything lean) why I'd want to add it to my BOB when I don't even carry a tent, a sleeping bag or a hammock. 
I don't have a compelling answer, I'm just wondering.

----------


## Rick

It's a reasonable idea but I don't have one for buggin' out. The right knoggin wrap for the right sport. I do have a couple of hard hats from "the good ole days" but that's it. 

I certainly don't foresee needing one in a bug out situation because of other folks. That would just draw attention to yourself and that's the one thing you don't one if you're with a bazillion other fleeing cretins. I can see where it might be a good thing if the walls of Jericho come a tumblin' down.

----------


## Sourdough

Well, let's say NYC suffer a Earth Quake, or terrorist bombing, or someone is shooting at you with there survival .22LR, or say you are going house to house under the cover of darkness, looking for survival supplies. Running for your life, in near total darkness in the woods, crashing into trees and limbs, falling off mountains, tumbling down a class 4 white water river. Riding in the back of a open pick-up truck trying to get out of NYC. And ten thousand more. Shoveling the snow off my roof when you get here..... :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

> Well, let's say NYC suffer a Earth Quake, or terrorist bombing, or *someone is shooting at you with there survival .22LR, or say you are going house to house under the cover of darkness, looking for survival supplies.* Running for your life, in near total darkness in the woods, crashing into trees and limbs, falling off mountains, tumbling down a class 4 white water river. Riding in the back of a open pick-up truck trying to get out of NYC. And ten thousand more. Shoveling the snow off my roof when you get here.....


In that case a survival helmet wouldn't make the top of my list but this would: http://www.cornershot.com/
Maybe it's just me...a girl newbie at that!

----------


## Sourdough

[QUOTE=Rick;187365]
I certainly don't foresee needing one in a bug out situation because of other folks. QUOTE]


Might be handy if your going to chase punks around the neighborhood, or if someone mistakes you for a zombie, and ball bats your head.......

----------


## Durtyoleman

Motorcycle half helmet...but then I ride too. LOL

D.O.M.

----------


## Rick

Okay, okay. You just left out a couple of things. 

1. I ain't going to NYC. Not gonna happen. If they want to move Times Square to Indy, fine. Otherwise, Bloomberg will just have to suffer without me. 

2. Running for my life. I've lived a pretty good, pretty long life. I really don't see a need to run anywhere for it. My plan for looting houses is to dress like a Jehovah's Witness and slowly walk from door to door taking "donations".  

3. Crashing into trees and limbs, falling off mountains, tumbling down a class 4 white water river. One would have to assume that would require some level of exertion so I'll just have to pass. Although, it being all downhill, I could be talked into it. 

4. Riding in the back of a open pick-up truck trying to get out of NYC. Please see #2. (For 2D, name 'em, salute 'em, but don't talk to 'em).

----------


## Sourdough

> In that case a survival helmet wouldn't make the top of my list but this would: http://www.cornershot.com/
> Maybe it's just me...a girl newbie at that!




I want a bullet resistant Night Vision helmet........ :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

[QUOTE=Sourdough;187374]


> I certainly don't foresee needing one in a bug out situation because of other folks. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Might be handy if your going to *chase punks around the neighborhood*, or if someone mistakes you for a zombie, and ball bats your head.......


Well why didn't you say so in the first place?
In that case I'm going with my all time fave:
http://www.google.com/search?q=FMG9&...ient=firefox-a
You keep your helmet, I'll hang on to this.

----------


## Rick

I'll go with a Brewster then....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

> I'll go with a Brewster then....
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


You'd be safer with a brewsky.

----------


## Rick

Hey! For all you know I have both!!!!

----------


## BENESSE

> Hey! For all you know I have both!!!!


Well then you ARE prepared.
What else would anyone want? 
(maybe a tray of charcuterie?)

----------


## Sam

> I guess it doesn't hurt to have it in a BOV. (me, I'm walkin')
> When I travel, I do pack breakables in the helmet but it's still takes a lot of room and in a bug out scenario I can't imagine how it would be a must have, over say a tent or a sleeping bag (which I don't have, btw)


 If you have a helmet to protect your head then wear it. I live in a large city and when you look at all the things that can fall from great height a helmet makes sense. Also it keeps the weather off your head.
-Sam

----------


## Rick

Just be careful what the writing on your helmet says. Up Yours! is probably not the message you want to convey

----------


## Sourdough

> Just be careful what the writing on your helmet says. Up Yours! is probably not the message you want to convey




Well, at least not in San Francisco, CA. or NYC :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Camp10

I keep thinking of something one of my co-workers daughters said to us about her father... He is a nice guy and a very hard worker but thinking isnt really his thing.  She saw him in his hard hat one time and told us that he didnt need one of those.  When one of the guys asked her why she replied  "because if you want to hurt dad, you need to hit him someplace other than the head!"

----------


## Sourdough

Looking like a trip to REI next week, to try on the Grivel "Salamander" rock climbing helmet. It seems most modern helmets do not cover the ears, this one does and is well rated. I am still hoping for a Boots in the field knowledgeable member to help my serious quest.

----------


## crashdive123

Other than hard hats, sports related helmets, and military brain buckets I don't have alot to offer.  I did wear an urban search and rescue (USAR Jacksonville Fire Department).  Very protective, a bit on the heavier side.

----------


## BENESSE

> Looking like a trip to REI next week, to try on the Grivel "Salamander" rock climbing helmet. It seems most modern helmets do not cover the ears, this one does and is well rated. I am still hoping for a Boots in the field knowledgeable member to help my serious quest.



Here's mine and it does cover the ears. It's light and comfortable, don't even feel it on.
http://www.rei.com/produ/759203?pref...:referralID=NA

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Here's mine and it does cover the ears. It's light and comfortable, don't even feel it on.


 (Snicker, Snicker)(Yes...It's backwards!) :Innocent:

----------


## Melissa Montana

m33f40be80000_1_27565.jpg
O i had to.lol
FAST_Base_Jump_MultiCam-Military.jpg
These are kinda coo.
military-camouflage-001.jpg

----------


## DOGMAN

Holy cow! MM that is some Avatar photo...dang...

anyway here are my two favorite helmets. The first is a ultra-light weight extreme kayaking helmet and the second is a kevlar whitewater helmet. Both are for multiple impacts, have waterproof foam that doesn't lose any of its impact rating do to soaked compressed foam. And have DOT ratings for high speed imacts...so these light helmets can be used atv'ing, sky-diving, mtn biking, climbing or kayaking etc...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## DOGMAN

As to the question "Do I need a helmet for my BOB"....I'd say it depends on your Bug-out style, area and situation.  Since my BOV's are a snowmobile, and a 4 wheeler- yeah I need a helmet.

I was told a long time ago..."If you have a $20 head- wear a $20 helmet....but if you want to protect your most valuable asset then buy the best helmet available".....something I tell my kayaking students at the local university..."A $100 helmet is a cheap insurance policy for the $100,000 college investment your making"

----------


## Sourdough

> As to the question "Do I need a helmet for my BOB"....I'd say it depends on your Bug-out style, area and situation.  Since my BOV's are a snowmobile, and a 4 wheeler- yeah I need a helmet.
> 
> I was told a long time ago..."If you have a $20 head- wear a $20 helmet....but if you want to protect your most valuable asset then buy the best helmet available".....something I tell my kayaking students at the local university..."A $100 helmet is a cheap insurance policy for the $100,000 college investment your making"


So.............Given that line of thunking, I better find my Athletic Cup.

----------


## tsitenha

What about a hockey helmet, all colors, light, well ventilated, can put a "tuque" under or other linner. Even a grill or face shield.

----------


## Ssgt_DimeBag

A reporter asked Gordie Howe "Why is it that you don't wear a helmet yet you wear a cup"?
He replied"Ma am you can always get someone to do the thinking for you"!
Lol just thought I would add that.

----------


## Melissa Montana

> Holy cow! MM that is some Avatar photo...dang...
> 
> anyway here are my two favorite helmets. The first is a ultra-light weight extreme kayaking helmet and the second is a kevlar whitewater helmet. Both are for multiple impacts, have waterproof foam that doesn't lose any of its impact rating do to soaked compressed foam. And have DOT ratings for high speed imacts...so these light helmets can be used atv'ing, sky-diving, mtn biking, climbing or kayaking etc...
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Awww Thank you DOGMAN!
I do like the cammy one.
Can you send me a link of them helmets DOGMAN?
Yea tsitenha thats what hubby uses.He already owns a bunch of hockey gear.

----------


## Echo2

My rig....not painted yet....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Two questions: 

1. What's the shell made of? 
2. Do you have a neck like a bull?

----------


## Echo2

It's a PT Alpha Half Shell....made as a "bump" helmet for Mil and LEO.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I had it sprayed with bed liner.

All accessories are QD.....But I keep it set up as a rig for my NVDs.....way better than a "Skull Crusher" system.

I've been walking in the evenings to try to get back into some kind of shape other than round.... :Smile: ....it's working BTW.

But I usually go out around 9:30 or 10:00....and wear my NVDs.

I've logged about 100 hrs+ with this helmet....it's not bad.

The reason for the junk on the back....is for counter weight.....to help stop neck fatigue.

----------


## Echo2

Running this set up in the front is the neck breaker....but I added a battery box to the back to balance....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Neighbor's wife: "Honey, call the cops. It's 10:00 and there's some guy out here with a helmet on."
Neighbor's husband looking out window: "Oh, that's just Echo2 out for a walk. Don't worry, his wife doesn't let him get too far way. She'll round him up pretty soon."

If I wore that I'd look like a turtle in about an hour.

----------


## Echo2

The weird thing....When I go out....I have a bandolier holster with a custom MKIII 22 pistol.....a KBar LDK.....a Fenix 4Seven....and my helmet rig.

On the back of my helmet I have a red strobe going so cars can see me.....and when a car approaches me from the front....I pop on the Fenix angled downward.

I wear workout shorts and a tee shirt....mostly dark or neutral in color.....and my typical hiking boots.....and carry ID.

I have had 3 cops pass me on different occasions.....none have ever stopped......

I don't know if that is good or bad.....I'm leaning toward bad.

----------


## Winter

Nice set up Echo.

For urban areas, a helmet would be a great prep. Look at the Libyan riots from a couple yrs ago. People were tying all kinds of things on their heads due to the amount of rocks being thrown and tear gas canisters flying about.

Here's two Egyptian riot helmets. no joke.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

> The weird thing....When I go out....I have a bandolier holster with a custom MKIII 22 pistol.....a KBar LDK.....a Fenix 4Seven....and my helmet rig.
> 
> On the back of my helmet I have a red strobe going so cars can see me.....and when a car approaches me from the front....I pop on the Fenix angled downward.
> 
> I wear workout shorts and a tee shirt....mostly dark or neutral in color.....and my typical hiking boots.....and carry ID.
> 
> *I have had 3 cops pass me on different occasions.....none have ever stopped......
> *
> I don't know if that is good or bad.....I'm leaning toward bad.


You're probably that guy I pass by @ Times Square on the way to work. Heck, I might have even thrown some change your way.

----------


## Echo2

> You're probably that guy I pass by @ Times Square on the way to work. Heck, I might have even thrown some change your way.


Thanks for donating to the cause.... :Smile:

----------


## Echo2

I started this last week....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Echo2

Dry fit of trim....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Dayum Echo, nice work. What do you use for suspension systems?

----------


## Echo2

Velcro disc and a new Skydex pad system....I want the Ops Core ratchet chinstrap....but I have found one of the new Marine cross back strap type.

----------


## finallyME

Nice helmet Echo.  Make sure to post a pict when you get the suspension in.  To me, suspension is very important.  You don't want to wear the helmet if the suspension sucks.

----------


## Beans

> Looking like a trip to REI next week, to try on the Grivel "Salamander" rock climbing helmet. It seems most modern helmets do not cover the ears, this one does and is well rated. I am still hoping for a Boots in the field knowledgeable member to help my serious quest.


Cover the ears??? That must be a WIDE helmet.  :Oops:

----------


## Echo2

My ears will be covered by these....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

How many batteries do you reckon you'll have to carry if something goes south? 

(inside his backpack)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Geek

I do not have a helmet, unless you count a couple bicycle helmets around the house.  I do have a couple hard hats set aside, specifically in case of having to engage in a rescue after a disaster.

----------


## Echo2

The NVDs will run for 40+ hrs on a set of AAs....and the headset will run for about 18 hrs constant on....the LED flashlights will go for days of constant on.

I Have no illusions about running around in the woods living off the land for any real amount of time. it is about a 3 day hike to the BOL.....that's why I base my time away from resources at about 5 days.

If all goes well....we'll be able to drive it.

Most folks I know have never tried to go for a true "living off the land" experience. 

Most high tech gear I have would be tossed if I were going to be out in the wild for any real amount of time.

----------


## kyratshooter

depends on if you want to blend in

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q...e_result_group

Could be a real good idea if Comicon goes array.

----------


## jfeatherjohn

I, too, have never thought about this.
My pickup toolbox is full, and I am running out of room behind the seats...
I have to think about this.

----------


## Rick

Actually, the batteries were a joke. KY was right, I really do have to start adding Bazinga! at the end of my jokes. Oh, Crap! That's twice this week we've agreed. The Mayans have to be right. We're spiraling down as I type.

----------


## Echo2

My helmets are for more general patrol once the BOL is reached.....Once my kevlar is done....it will live at the BOL.

----------


## finallyME

Where did you buy the PASCT helmet?  Did you get it used?

----------


## Echo2

> Where did you buy the PASCT helmet?  Did you get it used?


New old stock....ebay. It came with a new Skydex pad suspension system and chinstrap.

One left...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140730978183...84.m1497.l2648

----------


## Echo2

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Geek

I have a couple hard hats and while I use them as protective gear while using a chain saw, etc.  I have considered them as survival preps for one reason only.  If you consider scenarios like the tsunamis where homes are destroyed over a wide swath, and no rescue is coming, you may want to enter a collapsed building to do a rescue, e.g. your house is pancaked and family members are stuck inside and every other house in the area is also pancaked.  At a minimum you'll want some rope and some protective gear like a hard hat and gloves.

Hard hats are cheap and you may want a couple if you don't have anything but if you have some sort of helmet that is higher quality I'd say use it and skip the hard hat.

----------


## GreatUsername

The only helmet I have is a bike helmet. Were I bugging out on foot, I probably wouldn't hold onto it, but my bov is my bike, so I would have it, if the time came. While having a helmet just on the off-chance that I need it for building exploration or to prevent head-blows from zombie hunters seems unlikely, I'm sure I'd be happy to have it on the rare occasion that I'd want it for reasons other than riding. I just don't see a helmet as that essential. Then again, head-blows have caused later complications that needed to be surgically corrected in three people on my father's side of the family, so I might be prone to brain-bleeding. 

It's hard to say which way I'd go on this, but thankfully I don't really have to choose, as the helmet is a necessity for using my bov safely.

----------


## finallyME

Looks good Echo.  Are you going to paint it?

----------


## Echo2

> Looks good Echo.  Are you going to paint it?


Yup....after I mount the NVD hook up.

----------


## Wildthang

The only helmet I would want is a bullet proof helmet just in case times get serious. I have no idea what a bullet proof helment would cost but I would like to have one!

----------


## crashdive123

Ballistic  helmets start at about $300 and go up from there.......sometimes way up.

----------


## Rick

Or....you can paint a target on the back of someone else's head while they are asleep. That would be a lot cheaper.

----------


## GreatUsername

> The only helmet I would want is a bullet proof helmet just in case times get serious. I have no idea what a bullet proof helment would cost but I would like to have one!


I'm not sure such a thing exists. Even the best helmets our military has are just meant to stop stray bits of shrapnel. To expect them to be bulletproof against anything high-powered or heavy in mass would be wishful thinking.

----------


## Wildthang

> I'm not sure such a thing exists. Even the best helmets our military has are just meant to stop stray bits of shrapnel. To expect them to be bulletproof against anything high-powered or heavy in mass would be wishful thinking.


Well there would also be a very hard head inside the helmet :Smartass:  What the heck, maybe I don't need one after all!

----------


## Rick

Actually, the ACH helmet has to be able to stop a 9mm at five separate points on the helmet. I don't think I want the job of wearing it during testing.

----------


## hunter63

Lexicon safety glasses do not stand up to a 12 ga blast at 6 feet.......as advertised by a vendor....I tried it.

I don't believe that any helmet would stop a bullet, but I still like B's idea of the bicycle helmet.

----------


## Rick

This is not very scientific but they will stop them. Kevlar is some pretty amazing stuff. Aspirin anyone? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVuJniqg4gc

Here's a little more real world

http://www.geek.com/news/advanced-co...-shot-1536798/

----------


## Wildthang

Rick needs a bullet proof hong, somebody may shoot him for wearing that thing someday :Scared:

----------


## GreatUsername

> Actually, the ACH helmet has to be able to stop a 9mm at five separate points on the helmet. I don't think I want the job of wearing it during testing.


Like I said, wouldn't stop anything high-powered or heavy, but 9mm is neither, so you'd be okay for that. Headache like you got kicked by a horse, but okay. I'm more concerned with .223 or other rifle rounds, or larger pistol rounds. Also, my feeling is that if someone's bullets are hitting me in the head, something has already gone horribly horribly wrong, because those individuals are supposed to either be dead before that happens, or fading into the distance as I run very very fast in some other direction.

----------


## rlew

hunter...try these. one of the best lines around

well,,guess I can't post yet.  Try this company..crossfiresafety.com

----------

